

Ask HN - Real life work makes me dumb; Recommend algorithm learning resources - factorialboy

I've been building non-complex real-world apps for a very long time.&#60;p&#62;I am becoming dumb.&#60;p&#62;Can anybody recommend good algorithm resources, tuts, books, and problems.&#60;p&#62;I am aware of http://projecteuler.net/ and am getting started on that!
======
ayers
"Introduction to Algorithms" by T Cormen ,C Leiserson, R Rivest and C Stein.

This book covers both basic and advance topics in a well written manner.
Correct me if I am wrong but I believe this book is used in some MIT courses.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Introduction-Algorithms-T-
Cormen/dp/...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Introduction-Algorithms-T-
Cormen/dp/0262533057/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1326274026&sr=1-1)

~~~
glimcat
I came here to recommend this exact book. Great reference text.

------
karussell
Nice that I'm not the only one :)

My preferences are now search engines and graph theory. For the latter one you
can even get a bad paid job (pockettaxi.de) but where you can hack on nice
algorithms!

Here are some nonefree and free graph theorie books:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/510758/can-you-
suggest-a-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/510758/can-you-suggest-a-
good-book-on-graphs-and-graph-algorithms)

~~~
karussell
BTW:

[http://www.mat.unb.br/clausahm/area/AnAlg-07.2d/Referencias/...](http://www.mat.unb.br/clausahm/area/AnAlg-07.2d/Referencias/HowToThinkAboutAlgorithms-
Edmonds.pdf)

------
eedahlgren
<http://learnyouahaskell.com/starting-out#ready-set-go>

~~~
factorialboy
Interesting .. thanks!

------
emmapersky
Pick up a copy of Steven Skiena's "The Algorithm Design Manual"

It will take you through the vast majority of data structures and algorithms
you might ever need to know - it's recommended reading for CS heavy
interviews.

------
FameofLight
<http://mathalon.in/> Similar to Project Euler.

